# portable unit..fish finder



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

looking for portable unit for 12 ft flat bottom..............any sugestions?...fish finder that is !


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've got 3....I could let one go....but our distance might be a problem


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

am tying to get feed back on different units.....and what do u have?


----------



## fisherman83 (Sep 26, 2012)

Im in the same boat u r buford. I looked into the humminbird fishin buddy. They r priced nice and i hear good and bad things. Everyone says spend the extra money and go with a color lowrance but they r not portable. I have two boats right now and dont know which one i will sell so im stuck for the moment

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Why does it need to be portable? Do you have 2 boats? Even if you do, you still don't need a "portable unit." I've got a 12' for electric-only lakes, and an 18.5' for everywhere else, and use the same "non-portable" unit on both. I got an extra transducer, power cable, and mount; and all I have to do is bring the head unit with me on either boat!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a Piranhamax I really like. Have also used it on the ice at Erie successfully. Dicks has them on sale regularly.


----------

